# Amazing horse!!!



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just loved watching this video even though its very short, this horse is so amazing. Who would mind owning him


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Woah! He is great! Look at that jump!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

GEEZE! That horse can JUMP.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. That was one big jump


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Holy!!!! That's like eight feet! Seriously!


----------



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah!!! its like not even the actual jump but how high the horse goes!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I posted the same video a while ago! I just can't get enough of it!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! my question is... how in the worldcould you stay on jumping that high! that horse is LITERALLY vertical in the air going over that last jump! ahha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jillyann: I dont think that the owner jumps him that high when he is on him, that wouls put wayyyy to much stress on the horses legs,


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ive seen thats its so freaking amazing ! ! horses are amazing creatures


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW!!! that horse can jump!!


----------

